

Size Matters- Dell fits 15M pixels into this 27“ 5K monitor - leoncrutchley
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/09/06/new_dell_5k_monitor_and_stuff/

======
socceroos
No one needs this many pixels on a screen! This is just petty consumerism at
play. Capitalists disgust me!!

...I'll take four.

